# MCA from IGNOU accepted for ACS?



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

Hi All,

I have recently applied for ACS Skills assesment. Can someone confirm if MCA from IGNOU is certified and accepted as IT Degree ? (I have graduated as B.Com) Need this info so that shall be ready in case I am asked for RPL assesment. 

Thanks and Appreciate your quick response.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

reachali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently applied for ACS Skills assesment. Can someone confirm if MCA from IGNOU is certified and accepted as IT Degree ? (I have graduated as B.Com) Need this info so that shall be ready in case I am asked for RPL assesment.
> 
> Thanks and Appreciate your quick response.


Hi Reachali, 

Firstly, Let me ask you one question, how much experience you have? 

I am not sure if your MCA from IGNOU is full time course or part time course. As I know IGNOU degrees are UGC recognised so shouldn't be a problem. 

Secondly, You will have to show atleast 4-6 years of work experience for skill assessment path. I would recommend you to go through this path.

However, for RPL path you must have atleast 8-10 years of experience. 

Best regards,


----------



## reachali (Oct 17, 2009)

MCA from IGNOU was Part time (distance education). Actually had 1.5+ yrs gap in completing the degree due to Job responsibilities. It spanned from Jan 2000 to Dec 2005 (actual duration for MCA is 3 yrs)

I have total of 5yrs experience in the skills in .Net, C#. Let me know your thoughts.


----------



## mr.india (Jul 28, 2009)

reachali said:


> MCA from IGNOU was Part time (distance education). Actually had 1.5+ yrs gap in completing the degree due to Job responsibilities. It spanned from Jan 2000 to Dec 2005 (actual duration for MCA is 3 yrs)
> 
> I have total of 5yrs experience in the skills in .Net, C#. Let me know your thoughts.


This should not be an issue with 9 years of experience you can take either path. If you have Additional $50 to spare and have time to write good CBOK and project report, go with RPL (full proof). I myself took RPL path. 

Best wishes and regards,


----------



## dinusubba (Mar 13, 2016)

reachali said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have recently applied for ACS Skills assesment. Can someone confirm if MCA from IGNOU is certified and accepted as IT Degree ? (I have graduated as B.Com) Need this info so that shall be ready in case I am asked for RPL assesment.
> 
> Thanks and Appreciate your quick response.


Hey what happened with your assessment? A friend of mine is in the same situation.


----------

